# rear springs



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I am changing my rear springs. I bought new ones and they are smaller. 
Carquest says the are correct but they are shorter by 3 inches and they only have 3 coils. My old ones have 6 coils and the dimentions are 16" tall and about 5/8" thick steel. The new ones are 13.1" tall and 1/2" thick. My Question is are my old springs not the correct size? Can anyone look under their car and see how many coils the back springs have? 
thanks.
matt


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm guessin you have a '68. I just bought new rear springs for my '66 from Ames Perf. They sell two sizes and recommend one set for most applications as it gives the rear of the car a better stance (I think these are the springs originally for the convertible). Ames also offers two types of rear springs for the '68-72 models, one for Standard ride and one for Firm ride. That may be the difference between the springs you've got.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I just checked the springs on the 66, I have 6 coils and they are 13+/- inches from the top frame housing to the axel housing. That measurement is with the rear shocks attached (springs could be taller) and without the body on the frame. 

On the 67 there are 7 coils and this car I believe has the modified 2" springs with 2" spacer blocks above the shocks attaching to the frame. The spring with the weight of the car and shocks attached is 15"+/- tall.

I think they sent you the wrong springs, how was the ride height with the old springs?


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought the ride height looked normal. Someone told me that the original look was that the back of the car should be a tad bit lower than the front. Is this true? I tried to put a picture of the two springs but I am having trouble. Is there a trick to posting pictures? thanks guys
matt


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When you reply look for the box that says manage attachments, click there and upload your pictures. 

Do you have part numbers on the new springs?


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I checked my new springs - 6 coils and about 16" high uncompressed. The ones in my '66 look to be the same. I was going to check what was in my '70 too but forgot. But it sounds like you got the the wrong springs - Only 3 coils and 3" shorter sounds like a very different spring.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

DaveH said:


> I checked my new springs - 6 coils and about 16" high uncompressed. The ones in my '66 look to be the same. I was going to check what was in my '70 too but forgot. But it sounds like you got the the wrong springs - Only 3 coils and 3" shorter sounds like a very different spring.


:agree 

I dropped the differential on the 66, the old rear springs measure 15 1/4",

Both of my front springs are 17 1/4", do you guys know the height of a new set of front coils?


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a brand new set in my garage, but I'm travelling and won't be back until Sunday. I can measure them then, but I think 17" is pretty close. They are just a tad longer than the rear springs which were 16.


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I just put front springs on my 68 and I can ask the guy i bought them from for the measurements. I put the back springs on and the car and it looks low in back. I'm thinking the are in the wrong box. Tech support claims that the part number is the correct spring for my car. I am going to take a picture tomorrow and will try to post. part #5401 carquest
matt


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Finally measured the new front springs that I have in the box last night. They measure 17 3/4" top to bottom.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

DaveH said:


> Finally measured the new front springs that I have in the box last night. They measure 17 3/4" top to bottom.


Thanks,

Just to be on the safe side I ordered new front and rear springs from PY, the car had air shocks when I bought it and I didn't check the height before I pulled the body. I would hate to get it back together and not be happy with the end result. Cheap insurance!


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought 1970 gto springs and the ride height is better. They are a 1 1/2 inches higher ride height. The car now sits level.
thanks for all the replys
matt


----------

